# female electric blue???



## birdshot

i know most females look too similar to tell the difference, but was hoping i might get lucky here. the closest thing i can find is an electric blue, but there aren't even many pictures of females to compare. trying to figure out how to put a picture on here. any help? for now i'll give a description. looks like a typical female coloration, darker stripes on a brown background. blue reflects quite a bit in the right light. a blue edging on top of dorsal fin with an even more defined edging on tips of bright orange. when i look at pictures of other females, the biggest difference i see is my fish is darker. it has identical body shape to an electric blue. the feature most similar that i didn't find in many cichlids is the shape of the head and the longer body.[/list]


----------



## birdshot

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 34f543f552


----------



## birdshot

nobody has any idea??? could or couldn't be???


----------



## Fogelhund

It could be a female Scieanochromis fryeri, but the pictures aren't good enough to tell for certain.


----------



## robmc13

It looks allot like my female Fryeri/ Here is a pic of my Male and his Bride.

Male









The Bride


----------



## Mcdaphnia

There may be no practical way to be sure. Of course one way to tell is to put her with a real electric blue male and some other real electric blue females. then when she has a mouthful, raise them up to maturity. If the males don't look exactly like electric blues, you have lots of live food to feed to your big Central American cichlids.

I didn't say it was practical. Plus it may not be foolproof. If the female in question is mostly electric blue, it would be harder as each generation is bred back to electric blue, to see differences. This is how we lose strains and whole species by trying to use questionable fish in breeding programs. Not that anyone here would, but when you go into pets shops it's durn obvious that someone is.


----------



## photoguy135

If I had to guess, I would say yes. I had bought 1 of those fish from the LFS. It was a really beautiful bright deep blue. I could see why they are called Electric Blue because it sure looked like blue neon. Then about 3 weeks after I brought it home I noticed the color was fading. All the way to the point to where it looks just like the one in your pictures. The brightest picture of the 3 you sent looks just like it. I was told by the LFS that they were Electric Blues. But to be honest, the LFS stores here in the Philippines, at least the ones I have been to, don't really know a lot about what they are really selling let alone if they are an herbivore and a carnivore. But if I had to guess your pic is an Electric Blue Female.

Then I had bought 3 more smaller Cichlids but I don't think they were electric blue because they had a blue head but the body was like a colorful reddish color. They were really striking in color. Then the same thing happened. After a couple of weeks, they faded also, and the look exactly like the Big one. Grayish-brownish body and the black stripes going up and down. This is really my first time with Cichlids. I had some before, but not for very long. They were free fish that I was able to get when I bought an aquarium kit. It was only a 10 gallon, and they grew so fast and they were kickin the you know what out of each other until there was only 1 left. It was Cichlid Survivor Philippines I tell ya. Hahaha

But now I have a 75 gallon tank, and I had landscaped it really beautiful with nice Lush Plants, nice driftwood and Big Coral pieces that washed up our shore after a typhoon, (I can walk out my backdoor and right into some Coral Reefs.). Anyways, as the fish grew bigger and bigger, I noticed that every once in a while there would be a plant floating on top of the water, so I replanted it. I then bought 3 Electric Yellow Cichlids and then 3 Red Jewel Cichlids and it was a free for all on the plants. Hahaha. The only thing was that I never saw any of them do it. I never saw them nibble or anything on the plants. I also have 6 Black Marble Angelfish and I am really surprised that everyone get's along. For the most part at least. Needless to say, the plants aren't anywhere near as lush as they once were, the look like a tornado came in and chewed them all up. And whenever I replant one of them, it's no even 1 hour before I see another one floating on top.

As for the Electric Yellows I bought 2 females and 1 male. All 3 fish has the same color intensity, but the male fish has the yellow dots on the Anal Fin. One of the females had stopped eating suddenly one day when she used to practically jump out of the water at feeding time. So I looked online and found out that they were mouth brooders. And then on youtube, I was able to see how to tell if she had the eggs in her mouth. So I was trying to decide what I was gong to keep her in until she spit out the youngsters. One night I could actually see he throat area moving so I knew she was about ready, but in the morning, she ate like a veracious pig like she normally is, and no sign of the fry.


----------

